# Acrobat reducing file size



## mspain77 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 2.8 MB PDF that i created through quark. i'm unable to 'reduce the file size' from acrobat.  it keeps saying that 'an error occurred while processing images'.  all the eps files are illustrator eps's and not photoshop eps's (i think that quark and acrobat don't play well together with photoshop eps files).  any suggestions?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 30, 2006)

Try recreating the PDF, but instead of exporting a PDF directly from Quark, simply export a PostScript file that you distill with Acrobat Distiller.  That way, you'll have much more control over embeddings, image resolutions and the like.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 30, 2006)

A 2.8MB pdf file, if it's graphically rich, is already pretty small. But, for best results I recommend using Tifs instead of eps files. Might give you some more room to reduce when you rip that pdf.

Also, InDesign kicks quarks butt at many things especially ripping smaller pdf files.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Also, InDesign kicks quarks butt at many things











*Wash yer mouth out with soap and water!  *


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 10, 2006)

Quark, believe me. I was a die-hard, never-change-from-quark, kinda guy. However after using InDesign and seeing how much better it truly is I made the switch. 

It's been two years of error free files since.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> It's been two years of error free files since.



That's beside the point!


----------

